# Dunkins waffle sandwiches



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

heaven in a plain brown wrapper:










"Get your day going with the flavorful, new Waffle Breakfast Sandwich.
We start with two oven-toasted waffles that have a hint of maple
inside then add a fluffy scrambled egg, crispy cherrywood smoked
bacon and melted American cheese. Enjoy these savory and sweet
flavors any time, any place. "


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

I just had one for breakfast, it wasn't very good.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Snipe, ever try the hash browns?:uc:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

RodneyFarva said:


> Snipe, ever try the hash browns?:uc:


gross I agree but I had the waffle thing this morning and it was VERY good.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I would rather make my own at home.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

YUM! 390 calories, 23 grams of fat, 8 grams of saturated fat, 0 grams of trans fat, 1000 milligrams of sodium, 28 grams of carbs, 1 gram of dietary fiber, 6 grams of sugar, and 16 grams of protein.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I like the hash browns!

That being said, LMFAO at Snipe!just put a donut shop advertisement on a COP website!!!

:L: :baby13: #-o


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Thay got some strange spice on them.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Move over McGriddle!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Sniper thinks he is Pavlov and all of you are his salivating dogs..he just keeps ringing the bell.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> YUM! 390 calories, 23 grams of fat, 8 grams of saturated fat, 0 grams of trans fat, 1000 milligrams of sodium, 28 grams of carbs, 1 gram of dietary fiber, 6 grams of sugar, and 16 grams of protein.












Mmmmmmm.....fattening......


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Did someone ring a bell?! I'm hungry!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

fra444 said:


> I like the hash browns!


Me too.


fra444 said:


> That being said, LMFAO at Snipe!just put a donut shop advertisement on a COP website!!!


I still have NEVER bought a doughnut on duty. Pastries, however, are another matter. Remember, doughnut refers to the O shape, not the item--hence, glaze sticks, bowties, crullers, muffins, and coffee rolls are not doughnuts, they are "pastries".

Anyone else see Speeders where that cop from suburban Chicago goes "I always begin my shift with a hot coffee"...and then proceeds to dunk a donut into the coffee? Disgraceful. At least he could've gone with the coffee roll...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm *waffling* on this one. It looks sooooo good but those nutrition facts just scream "don't go in there!"


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Obie your right that was disgraceful!

NE.... what can I say. I laughed but WOW that was bad!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I'm *waffling* on this one. It looks sooooo good but those nutrition facts just scream "don't go in there!"


The more for me and the rest of us who admit to living a little..........


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe they should get Jessica Simpson to do a commecial for them...


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

7 Your just upset that you lost her to country music!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

fra444 said:


> 7 Your just upset that you lost her to country music!


I thought that a WIN ??


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> _7 Your just upset that you lost her to country music!_


Well if I want her back I can play the song backwards, ill get my dog back, my truck back.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Was a win for ME!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

fra444 said:


> Was a win for ME!


I agree. I mean she's no CARRIE but........ :jump:










need I say more ???????


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OOOOOOOHHH!!! Ya thats it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

fra444 said:


> OOOOOOOHHH!!! Ya thats it!


I'm pretty sure she shits vanilla ice cream............


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I think you must be right!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> YUM! 390 calories, 23 grams of fat, 8 grams of saturated fat, 0 grams of trans fat, 1000 milligrams of sodium, 28 grams of carbs, 1 gram of dietary fiber, 6 grams of sugar, and 16 grams of protein.


Ya... I can't do it either. I see that and can almost feel my a$$ growing larger.
No thank you. I'll take an egg white flat bread with the turkey sausage please.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I am going to sample one so that I can study how it is structured, and then I shall attempt to build a healthy version.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I am going to sample one so that I can study how it is structured, and then I shall attempt to build a healthy version.


Yeah so when you are on your 5th "samping", what are you going to tell us then?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> Yeah so when you are on your 5th "samping", what are you going to tell us then?


It's important to research carefully and fully! There could be day to day deviations in batches that I should know about before I get the Kashi waffles and turkey bacon out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> It's important to research carefully and fully! There could be day to day deviations in batches that I should know about before I get the Kashi waffles and turkey bacon out.


I've got your BATCH right here........... and Stubborn, these things make flatbreads seem like cardboard pizza boxes.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

NewEngland2007 said:


> It's important to research carefully and fully! There could be day to day deviations in batches that I should know about before I get the Kashi waffles and turkey bacon out.


You make a very valid point!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Sniper said:


> .....and Stubborn, these things make flatbreads seem like cardboard pizza boxes.


Oh I'm sure they do.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I am going to sample one so that I can study how it is structured, and then I shall attempt to build a healthy version.


Be careful there sweetheart. That's how Dr. Frankenstein started...


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> Be careful there sweetheart. That's how Dr. Frankenstein started...


Well, as long as Igor doesn't bring anything home belonging to "Abby Normal"...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Excellent DJ!! Who doesn't love a good line from a Mel Brooks movie.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

I do what I can.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Alrighty, I have allowed the Waffle-wich to enter the temple, but it is banished from this day forward. It's definitly not as succulent looking as depicted in the photograph when you meet it in person. Kinda like when you run into Steven Tyler at Tedeschi's.

The bacon part was most excellent, 'course, there's no such thing as bad bacon, I'd reckon. The waffle part was a bit soft, not crunchy, and didn't have the expected mapley flavor I was hoping it would have. The egg and cheese were good, about what you'd typically get in the average fast food breakfast. I can't say I approve of a flavor marriage between waffles and cheese. It's really just not right. Deep down, you know this to be true.

For the calories, 390 isn't a complete nutritional trainwreck as a winter's morning breakfast, but the high (28 gram!) fat content and 1000mgs of sodium are not worth the 250 sit ups I'm about to go do. 

Two and a half stars.
Kashi waffles, turkey bacon and two scrambled please.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

NE you are my new hero! 
You saved my a$$, which is finally back in their skinny jeans, from having to go back into their fat jeans because of my completely CAVING and trying one of those.
I typically say bacon and cheese make everything better.... apparently not!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Excellent job NE! Maybe we need to start a "Restaurant Review" Forum! 


Sniper said:


> heaven in a plain brown wrapper..


Snipe - when I receive "Heaven in a plain brown wrapper" it's typically not food...
More along the lines of a monthly periodical...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

NE2K = Phantom Gourmet??


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Excellent job NE! Maybe we need to start a "Restaurant Review" Forum!


I LOVE that idea!!! lol 
Ready to eat NE??


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

LOL you guys - but who is going to pay for my personal trainer to offset all the eats?


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

I've never much cared for waffles.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

HiredGoon said:


> I've never much cared for waffles.


Chocolate chip?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I am going to sample one so that I can study how it is structured, and then I shall attempt to build a healthy version.


I really dont think that getting anything from D&D will be health food.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

My healthy version is two Kashi waffles wih a dab of sugar free maple syrup, an egg fried with Pam and topped with a tablespoon of shredded cheese and three slices of turkey bacon. I have just breakfasted on: calories 320, fat 9.5 and sodium 540 mg. DELISH even if I didn't have it -wich style.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I went to DD and got one of these infamous Waffle sandwiches. I was excited by the smell but when I started eating it was a bit dissapointed, half way through I realized what it was missing...maple syrup...so I put it on a plate and poured it on.....yummy yummy...they should give a side of syrup and then we have a winner.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

7costanza said:


> I went to DD and got one of these infamous Waffle sandwiches. I was excited by the smell but when I started eating it was a bit dissapointed, half way through I realized what it was missing...maple syrup...so I put it on a plate and poured it on.....yummy yummy...they should give a side of syrup and then we have a winner.


A waffle just isn't the same without maple syrup.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone else for Chicken and Waffles?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

While I did not care for it, it is much better that the McDonald's Chicken biscuit or the McGriddles! I mean really who would serve fried chicken on a biscuit without gravy!? Its friggin un-American!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Anyone else for Chicken and Waffles?


Roscoe's Johnny!! The pride of LA...
I salivate like a Pavlovian dog when I read that gd menu....
Roscoe's Chicken & Waffles


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I concur with NE. Way too unhealthy and I hate breakfast food. I'll stick with my protein shake.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Andy0921 said:


> I'll stick with my protein shake.


Andy no offense but after reading some of your posts here, I think this might be a little disturbing.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

jettsixx said:


> Andy no offense but after reading some of your posts here, I think this might be a little disturbing.


:L::L::L::L::L:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

jettsixx said:


> Andy no offense but after reading some of your posts here, I think this might be a little disturbing.


We disapprove of sexual innuendos like that around these parts. P:



justanotherparatrooper said:


> :L::L::L::L::L:


Want me to tell them about the "goat milk" you have with breakfast each morning, gramps?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Why does Sniper always start the fattening food threads ??????


And why does he always start them right after hes read the Pot threads..


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Roscoe's Johnny!! The pride of LA...
> I salivate like a Pavlovian dog when I read that gd menu....
> Roscoe's Chicken & Waffles


Koz, your my hero. How do you find this stuff. Im still cracking up.:woot:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL Tunes!
There was a show about the LAPD a few years back (I cant remember the exact name of the show).

In 1 episode, the LAPD were trying too clear the streets at 1 or 2 am.
They had a shot of this crown outside Roscoe's waiting to get in, probably 20-30 people deep.
They were adamant that they were "gonna get my chicken & waffles"... LOL
OC, K9's, they didn't care... They were getting in...
I had to look up the Roscoe's website, and I have to admit, it looks pretty damn appetizing!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

7costanza said:


> I went to DD and got one of these infamous Waffle sandwiches. I was excited by the smell but when I started eating it was a bit dissapointed, half way through I realized what it was missing...maple syrup...so I put it on a plate and poured it on.....yummy yummy...they should give a side of syrup and then we have a winner.


*YOU my friend are my newest superhero !!!!!!! Dunkins has NO IDEA how much revenue they are missing. Prolly enough to make a 27 cent gas tax go away !!!!*



mtc said:


> Why does Sniper always start the fattening food threads ??????














7costanza said:


> And why does he always start them right after hes read the Pot threads..


*It was less than an ounce !!!!!*



LawMan3 said:


> Is there a PAT for segway mallmen?
> 
> *NEGATIVE Ghost Rider.*
> 
> ...


*JELLIS ?*


----------

